# USS Coral Sea CV-43



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4KRr69e__w_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cool vid lucky howd you find it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just typed USS Coral Sea on YouTube...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh ok duh stupid me!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

I promise that I won't tell anyone...


----------

